# Chopin Etude Opus 10 no. 5



## suniil

Posting on behalf of my 12 year old daughter, we would be grateful if you could spend few minutes and give comments / criticism.


----------



## hreichgott

Fantastic for 12 years old!

As an exercise (etude) she's absolutely got what she'd need to get out of it. The notes are totally under control, everything is even, rhythmic, and accurate, and clearly she has great technique.

To make it a more engaging performance, if that's a goal she has for the piece, she should think about two things: pedal and dynamic variation across the melodic line. It looks and sounds like the pedal is 100% down 100% of the time with very quick changes. The right hand is pretty much playing all the notes in the melody at the same dynamic level. If she could use some finer gradations of pedal, or maybe pedal on the downbeats and then lift 1/2 up or all up for a couple of beats, while emphasizing certain notes in the RH (for example the highest off-beat notes), the piece would really sparkle a lot more.

She should be congratulated on mastering such a challenging piece.


----------

